# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ALARM

## OBIVAN1

Γεια σας φιλοι. ενας πολυ παλιος συναργεμος με μαγνητη επαφης μετα την αλλαγη μπαταριας που εκανα χαθηκε ο κωδικος και δεν θυμαμαι πως βαζουμε νεο κωδικο διοτι το user manual ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ!! 
Υπαρχει βοηθεια? :Huh:         αυτος ειναι  DSC00521.jpg DSC00520.jpg

----------

